
Reiser5 - alexclear
https://marc.info/?l=reiserfs-devel&m=157780043509663&w=2
======
kick
The tech is still incredibly impressive, I just wish they'd rename it.

~~~
roenxi
Branding isn't a very logical science; so sure they probably should. Them and
the GNU Image Manipulation Program, which has 100% lost users because of the
stupid name.

That said, we also need to be able to separate the good and bad people do.
Reiser in his capacity as a programmer is really a different entity to him in
his capacity as a murderer. Celebrating one is not celebrating the other.

It is the stereotypical example, but it is such a good one that it deserves to
become a cliche. Fritz Haber was sufficiently evil that apparently his wife
committed suicide because of him. The Haber–Bosch process is probably one of
the greatest technical contributions to humanity, ever, full stop. Maybe the
steam engine can compete or a handful of other things. We can't allow
technical excellence to be shunned because the technician had horrible
problems - the shunning lessens us all. We can afford for bad people to be
remembered if the price they pay is to create something of great use.

~~~
kick
GIMP changing its name seems pointless at this point, especially because of
where the conversations there led. It would have been smarter for them to
argue that "gimp" is a sexual term, and therefore gross, rather than an
antiquated ableist term, because the former is more common than the latter
usage (which is never used).

Reiser's accomplishments are already out there, there's no need to continue
with his name on something he hasn't contributed a patch to in a decade, and
there's literally no harm in changing the name of a program like this; it's
not a binary decision between "remember the person" and "use their work,"
plenty of people have their work utilized despite no one knowing their name. I
think that's fine.

~~~
hakfoo
I think the "antiquated ableist" form is used for GIMP, but more as a verb
than a noun.

"FooCorp will gimp the 700LC with a 30-watt power limit, ensuring it won't
compete with the full-performance 700.".

------
vkaku
If you guys called it something else (even ShishkinFS) you may get more
takers.

It's thorny that they decided to keep the name, and not everyone is
comfortable visualizing the various things that happened with Hans Reiser.

Just rename it already, please!

~~~
bityard
Why would they rename it? In terms of getting their project attention, it's
been a very successful marketing strategy so far.

~~~
smacktoward
On the contrary. Once upon a time ReiserFS was a serious contender to be the
next _de facto_ standard Linux filesystem. Then Reiser did what he did and
interest in his filesystem promptly became nonexistent, where it remains to
this day.

That’s not marketing. It’s more like _anti_ -marketing.

------
jacquesm
Reiser is the only filesystem on Linux that I ever lost data to. And they
_really_ should drop the name, that's not just a wish but a must, keeping it
is completely tone-deaf. I was all for giving Reiser the benefit of the doubt
as long as he wasn't convicted but it looked bad from the start and the way he
lied about it means that that name can not today or forever be associated with
something that requires trust in any form. Funny how that works. Lesson: do
not name you OSS project after yourself, just in case one day you are
convicted of murder.

~~~
serf
it's sort of self-fulfilling-prophecy to talk about how bad the name tarnishes
the project, while simultaneously explaining to everybody your opinion about
why the name is bad.

anecdote : I asked a young developer near me 'Hey, do you know the Hans Reiser
story?'. The reply was 'Who?'. The reply came from someone familiar with the
filesystem, and that general line of work.

tl;dr : Reiser is just a name. It was recently the name of a 'bad guy', but it
hasn't always been, and won't always be.

p.s. I've lost data with ReiserFS too. I'm glad I don't have any need for it
any longer.

~~~
haymakel
The fact that every single thread here, possibly every single comment, is so
far referring to the name of the filesystem, speaks louder to me than your
anecdote. (It's very hard, for me at least, to say that in a way that does not
come across as snarky, which I don't intend to be.)

~~~
gdy
Selection bias

~~~
haymakel
I think you might just be trolling, but in case you are not, I do not see how
selection bias applies here. I (or anyone else) did not select any comments
here. Close, or maybe even actual, 100% of the comments here are about the
issue with the name, so unless you want to insinuate that the HN community
responding to this is not in any way representative of people who care about
filesystems, there is hardly a bias here.

------
Ice_cream_suit
Parole Suitability Hearing: March 05, 2020

Parole Eligible Date: 01/2020

Current Location: Correctional Training Facility

Admission Date: 09/05/2008

[https://inmatelocator.cdcr.ca.gov/Details.aspx?ID=G31008](https://inmatelocator.cdcr.ca.gov/Details.aspx?ID=G31008)

------
bedros
I think it would be better to drop name and I suggest naming it

FiberFS

Also, it would be helpful to have a comparison table with ZFS BTRFS and other
others from technical implementation and features

------
rini17
No discussion about the actual features? Am I the only one to miss any form of
bitrot protection?

------
wejick
I think the approach on managing the block is quite inventive. I'm not sure if
the way its handle atomicity is safe enough, will be very interesting to get
some benchmark on popular database.

